# Boss Katana heads up...



## wakjob (May 18, 2017)

Don't know if this is old news to some of you, but I guess there are a bunch of "hidden" or "sneaky" amp models in the Boss Katana amps...

Found this in another forum


_"Katana...the gift that keeps on giving. Has anyone else tried the sneaky amps in the Katana? Looks like they used the same chipset or similar from the GT100 for the Katana. Through sysex, some guys found out there are actually 28 amp models in the Katana. I'm currently using an Uberschall model for channel 2 and a really good Modern Dual Rec for channel 3. Not sure what I'm using for lead now. It's just called Power Drive or something but it's good. These amp models sound WAY better than the stock ones if you like modern stuff. This thing definitely can do full on metal. Oh and there's some hidden effects as well like the Tera Echo. Best $300 I've spent on a piece of gear in a long time."

https://github.com/katana-dev/docs/blob/master/tables/amp-types.md
_


...and this...


_"There are a couple of ways to get them. The easiest way is to download the zip of a liveset that has 27 of the 28 amps and can be loaded right into Boss Tone Center to upload to your Katana over USB. The other way is with a free 3rd party software. Links and instructions for both are here:" 

https://github.com/katana-dev/docs/blob/master/how-to/use-28-amp-types.md#sneaky-amps-liveset_


----------



## Shask (May 18, 2017)

Yes, lots of good other amp models in there. There are also other effects also, such as the Tera Echo.

There is also another editor written by the community that lets you use 5 effects instead of just 3.

Lots of cool hidden things in this amp. I have been playing with this more than my tube amps or Axe-FX lately. Killer little amp for what it is, and what it costs.


----------



## sevenfoxes (May 18, 2017)

Shask said:


> Yes, lots of good other amp models in there. There are also other effects also, such as the Tera Echo.
> 
> There is also another editor written by the community that lets you use 5 effects instead of just 3.
> 
> Lots of cool hidden things in this amp. I have been playing with this more than my tube amps or Axe-FX lately. Killer little amp for what it is, and what it costs.



How does the rectifier model sound compared to the real deal? I may just sell my evh 5150 if the Katana is that good!


----------



## EmaDaCuz (May 19, 2017)

sevenfoxes said:


> How does the rectifier model sound compared to the real deal? I may just sell my evh 5150 if the Katana is that good!



If it is the same model as in the GP-10, the recto sounds pretty good BUT not like the real deal. Forget the roaring bass freqs, for the rest is convincing. Great for recording, not so much for rehearsal or live use.


----------



## Bearitone (May 19, 2017)

Why would BOSS not just include those amps along with the ability to use up to 5 effects?
Like, why are people having to "find" these things?


----------



## mnemonic (May 19, 2017)

Interesting. I remember hearing some good reviews on them a while back, and I looked them up recently, however the lack of high gain models kinda made me less interested in it. Also I couldn't find any decent metal clips. 

This kinda changes things though. Does anyone have any clips of the 'hidden' high gain amps? 

My dad wants a new practice amp, I was just gonna get him a used Roland Cube, but this might be a better idea.


----------



## lewis (May 19, 2017)

kindsage said:


> Why would BOSS not just include those amps along with the ability to use up to 5 effects?
> Like, why are people having to "find" these things?



this!

how stupid


----------



## mnemonic (May 19, 2017)

Ok been googling and reading that github page. Can you load the 'secret amps' into the amp slots on the amp selector knob, or can you only save them into one of the presets? 

And have any of you guys used the headphone out? Is it usable? Not expecting anything amazing from a headphone out, just wondering if it's usable for a high gain tone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 19, 2017)

kindsage said:


> Why would BOSS not just include those amps along with the ability to use up to 5 effects?
> Like, why are people having to "find" these things?


 
They might have been planning to "upgrade" the amp later on, extending the product life. 

It's not unique, most modelers have later "updates". Many of which probably could have been included at product launch. 

All that said, since the Katana is using much of the guts of the GT-100 it's possible they had all the software written before the hardware took shape.



lewis said:


> this!
> 
> how stupid



Or smart depending on how you look at it.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 19, 2017)

Welcome to 2017, where even the ....ing guitar amps have On-Disc DLC!


----------



## lewis (May 19, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They might have been planning to "upgrade" the amp later on, extending the product life.
> 
> It's not unique, most modelers have later "updates". Many of which probably could have been included at product launch.
> 
> ...



Like that Line 6 approach where they are already there behind some sort of paywall?

Video games DLC have gotten like that too. Already on the disc but you pay EXTRA to unlock them.

Pretty rip off style business model but I guess it works out well for them


----------



## mnemonic (May 19, 2017)

Maybe it was never meant to be released and the Katana was supposed to be super basic so as not to cut into Waza sales. 

Maybe they wanted to market it as a simple, plug-and-play practice amp for those used to normal amps that get turned off when they see 999+ amp models / cab models / effects / etc to choose from.


----------



## El Caco (May 19, 2017)

Maybe they didn't think they were good enough. I just listened to one on Youtube and it may have been user error but it sounded rubbish. Perhaps the sneaky amps were not considered to be on par with the included amps and perhaps they wanted to keep it simple with just the best amp for each core sound. The 3 effects thing could have been to simplify.


----------



## auntyethel (May 19, 2017)

lewis said:


> Like that Line 6 approach where they are already there behind some sort of paywall?
> 
> Video games DLC have gotten like that too. Already on the disc but you pay EXTRA to unlock them.
> 
> Pretty rip off style business model but I guess it works out well for them



Apart from this, I've heard it can be useful for costs for mass-production. There was something I read ages ago about tiers of graphics cards, where the top few models were essentially the same chipsets for cost reasons, but the cheaper ones, or ones that didn't pass a stress-test, were intentionally limited. There were always speculations that one could 'unlock' the higher speeds by fiddling with BIOS. This is all completely unsubstantiated though  But if they're using the same chipsets across products... I still wouldn't understand why the Katana wouldn't be more pimped out as it would be even more feature-rich at its price point.


----------



## Shask (May 19, 2017)

Many people think they hid them because of the simple factor. They didn't want people to think "this is just a GT-1 with a power amp", like all the other Spyder, Mustang, Code, etc.... style amps. They wanted to market it as something new and different. Many people have bought it because it was a simple programmable amp in a world where everything requires a computer editor to do everything. Also, yes, there is suppose to be an update this fall 2017, so they might have planned to unlock all of this stuff then.

The Rectifier models are not my favorites, but provide a nice change from stock. The stock high gain amps are basically a 5150 and Soldano. I really like the Power Drive model, whatever it is. The MS I+II is very cool also with an OD for a more aggressive sound... something like Nails or something. The Orange model is pretty cool also for something thicker and chunky. Honestly, I can make any of them sound pretty good using an OD in front, and a parametric EQ after.

So, basically this thing is kind of like a Boss GT-1 with a poweramp. However, there is some sort of DSP modeling happening in the poweramp that really does help it feel and respond with more dynamics. The feel is probably the best part about the amp. The low end punch it has is actually pretty good for what it is, and makes me scratch my head at times looking at my Axe-FX / Matrix rack. The poweramp is suppose to model EL34s, so that is probably another reason they hid the "non-british" style amps.

The headphone out pretty much sucks, lol. Biggest con on the amp. You could probably get something decent if you tweaked for it, but not nearly as good as using a speaker cab. The one thing it seems to be missing from the GT-1 is the speaker cab and mic models.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (May 19, 2017)

I dunno why they did it, but secret amps are very good. My main sound is basically a plexi set on clean/very little breakup. It is perfect pedal platform. On stock clean it was dull and honky as hell and i had to use eq to cut 800 Hz a few dB. For me hidden amps sound better regarding high gain, but (in my case) i always have to use onboard parametric eq to make it good sounding. For my aplications this thing is antonishingly good for tripple the price.


----------



## Bearitone (May 19, 2017)

GuitarBizarre said:


> Welcome to 2017, where even the ....ing guitar amps have On-Disc DLC!



Oh god I can totally see modelers going that route. That would really suck


----------



## mnemonic (May 19, 2017)

kindsage said:


> Oh god I can totally see modelers going that route. That would really suck



Line 6 did years ago, remember the model packs with the podXT?

I guess Kemper is kinda similar in that you can buy 3rd party profiles, but I guess it is a bit different.


----------



## Hartattack1090 (May 24, 2017)

Just put the sneaky amps on my Katana last night. Man, what an awesome little amp this thing is. I was enjoying the tones I got before, but this opened up a whole bunch of new options. Now I just need to play my guitar instead of fiddling with settings every time I sit down.


----------



## dongh1217 (May 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OydsTpU8QQ

my Katana 100 head and a mate worked on it over the weekend with Ola's DI


----------

